# Circuit Board Pen



## Randy_ (May 24, 2009)

A question for those of you who have crafted circuit board pens:  Where do you put the seam?  Underneath the clip or on the back side of the pen 180° from the clip?
 
I suspect the most obvious place for it is on the back of the pen; but I wonder??  
 
If you place the seam under the clip, more than half of it is hidden by the clip.  Additionally, this leaves a wide expanse of pen surface area on the back of the pen totally totally unobstructed and offering the best display of the circuit board.
 
This idea is a little radical and probably counter to common practice; but certainly worth considering.


----------



## leehljp (May 24, 2009)

I changed my choice twice before clicking save. :biggrin:

I think there ought to be a "wire/solder thread schematic of sorts" or something to cover over the seam before it is embedded in resin. There might be one already but since I don't have one, I don't know.


----------



## alphageek (May 24, 2009)

I've been putting mine under the clip.    To me it wouldn't matter all that much as people don't seem to notice the seam, but with it under the clip there is so much less seam to notice.


----------



## AceMrFixIt (May 24, 2009)

Most folks are so amazed by the circuit card they have no idea there is a seam. But from a pen makers view, the less seam seen (or is that seam saw.....or.....nevermind..........) the better.....IMHO.


----------



## mitchm (May 24, 2009)

Under the clip IMHO looks best.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 24, 2009)

With these new cb blanks the seam is so hardly noticable you can put it anywhere. I choose to put it under the clip and more than 3/4 is covered. They really are well done. I wish they would come out with different colors like Bruce used to make and also offer them in something other than Sierra kits.


----------



## bruce119 (May 24, 2009)

Well here are a few pictures and my thoughts.

It depends on what you do or how you market them. Yes they are all the same but when you sell them one at a time you can get away with it. Only display 2 at a time.

There are some tricks you can do to change it up a bit. Make one in one direction then another in the upset direction.

The seam is not that bad as seen on the first photo. Yes you can see it but it does blend in nicely there is just a thin strip that is a little plan. The gold pen in the next 2 photos has the clip off the seam.

Another trick to mix it up even more is to use different kits. It can be done any type of Sierra kit even the click. Check my site in my signature or my add in the business classifieds for tips of how to do it.


Any way my vote goes for hide the clip.










Bruce


----------



## babyblues (May 24, 2009)

Another consideration when deciding where the clip should go is that when the pen is either sitting in a box or laying somewhere, chances are the clip is up (in its box) or it's to one side, so the back of the pen isn't always going to be entirely visible, unless you pick it up and intentionally look at it.


----------

